# Bring back the steel rally bracelet!



## Chris1956 (Feb 1, 2019)

These things strike me as cool in a offbeat '60s way, but no one seems to be manufacturing them. Now and then I see a battered vintage one for sale, but shouldn't they be as common as jubilees or BORs? Fostner, for example, could make a few bucks by bringing this back, IMHO. Gents??


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Here‘s the Rallye bracelet from Aristo Vollmer


----------



## effovex (May 11, 2015)

Agreed! A few years back I bid on a nos rally bracelet and won it for a few bucks. The seller then cancelled and relisted for a higher price (eyeroll)

I’ve been wanting to put it on my 60s chrono:


----------



## Chris1956 (Feb 1, 2019)

StufflerMike said:


> Here‘s the Rallye bracelet from Aristo Vollmer
> 
> View attachment 16713327


Thanks. I did see that Vollmer makes one, kinda. The extra links at the base don't really do it for me though, and it seems unnecessarily thick.


----------



## Chris1956 (Feb 1, 2019)

effovex said:


> Agreed! A few years back I bid on a nos rally bracelet and won it for a few bucks. The seller then cancelled and relisted for a higher price (eyeroll)
> 
> I’ve been wanting to put it on my 60s chrono:
> View attachment 16713511


That Waltham would look great on a steel rally!


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

I see lots of these in leather, but in steel they do seem few and far between......


----------



## NE_Colour_U_Like (Jun 6, 2021)

Looks terribly uncomfortable compared to other more common bracelet styles.


----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)

I kinda had one on a swatch many moons ago. I actually wonder where those went, I still think they’re among the nicest looking swatches they’ve made.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

Bring back? They never left. StrapCode calls it a 'Rollball'.


----------



## gr8adv (Jan 19, 2010)

May look fun on my monaco.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

I have both the Vollmer and had the Rollball; regrettably, they are not that comfortable to wear, despite the definite "Cool Factor"...


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

effovex said:


> Agreed! A few years back I bid on a nos rally bracelet and won it for a few bucks. The seller then cancelled and relisted for a higher price (eyeroll)
> 
> I’ve been wanting to put it on my 60s chrono:
> View attachment 16713511


I have an 18mm rally cuff bracelet available. Also a 20mm Seiko rally bracelet as well.

























I find the StrapCode Rollball very confortable.


----------



## Chris1956 (Feb 1, 2019)

NE_Colour_U_Like said:


> Looks terribly uncomfortable compared to other more common bracelet styles.


I had one on a Tissot some years ago (the watch was subsequently stolen) and it never struck me as uncomfortable. But maybe I'm just a stoic 

[My Tissot was exactly like this but with a white dial]


----------



## Chris1956 (Feb 1, 2019)

Grasshopperglock said:


> Bring back? They never left. StrapCode calls it a 'Rollball'.


Thanks. It's close enough.


----------



## Chris1956 (Feb 1, 2019)

TheGanzman said:


> I have both the Vollmer and had the Rollball; regrettably, they are not that comfortable to wear, despite the definite "Cool Factor"...


You nailed it. I just put my new Strapcode Rollball on and it is really uncomfortable as the edges of the bracelet are quite sharp. Also the screws that hold it together are low quality and both the head and thread strip easily. A waste of $110.00.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

More ”manacle” than “bracelet,” no?


----------



## Chris1956 (Feb 1, 2019)

Grasshopperglock said:


> Bring back? They never left. StrapCode calls it a 'Rollball'.


I made the mistake of buying a Rollball. Terrible thing.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Chris1956 said:


> I made the mistake of buying a Rollball. Terrible thing.


Here's hoping that they'll take it back due to its being "defective" and at least give you a store credit...


----------



## Chris1956 (Feb 1, 2019)

TheGanzman said:


> Here's hoping that they'll take it back due to its being "defective" and at least give you a store credit...


Thanks, it's possible. They want me to take photos of their defective screws which would mean dissembling the bracelet again. Life's too short! But at least they're in communication with me.


----------



## Chris1956 (Feb 1, 2019)

Update: Strapcode has done the honorable thing and will refund my money upon receipt of the bracelet. Well done them!


----------



## mhnies (6 mo ago)

Chris1956 said:


> These things strike me as cool in a offbeat '60s way, but no one seems to be manufacturing them. Now and then I see a battered vintage one for sale, but shouldn't they be as common as jubilees or BORs? Fostner, for example, could make a few bucks by bringing this back, IMHO. Gents??
> 
> View attachment 16713233


not my bucks


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Not so sure about this combo. I discovered a small cache of forgotten watch straps this AM, including this Vollmer Polished Rally Bracelet which appears to at one time have been 22mm; someone ground down the sides to 21mm. Can't even remember WHAT watch I got this on - seems like it was some convoluted trade many years ago. I threw it on the only real "blingy" watch I own - my Precista PRS-50-B:


----------

